# Furry Connection North, Novi (Detroit) MI, April 8-11 - Official Thread



## CrazyLee (Mar 10, 2011)

Edit: That should be April 8-10th 2011.

http://www.furryconnectionnorth.com/
OMG THEY'VE GONE WEABOO WTF *spaz*
Yes, so the theme is going to be anime and Japan apparently.

Con's in a nice clean middle-class suburb of Detroit, so no worries of dodging bullets and crack dealers and roaming gangs.

It's coming up in a month. Anyone else here planning on going?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 10, 2011)

hah yeah right
there will be no need for fursuits at that con because there's already roaming dog packs and bears there.

Expensive con + detroit?
Ya. 
rite.


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll be a dealer there; I had fun last year, and i'm excited to go again this year. Novi michigan is a pretty fair little town, not a single crackhead as far as the eye can see.


----------



## Obsidian Wolfess (Mar 23, 2011)

First time going to FCN, but I've been to other cons before (AC & FAU). Looking forward to it.

If I'm able to get a spot, I'll be doing commissions in Artists' Alley. I'll also be fursuiting in the evenings.


----------



## the-pale-tailed-fox (Mar 27, 2011)

FireFeathers said:


> I'll be a dealer there; I had fun last year, and i'm excited to go again this year. Novi michigan is a pretty fair little town, not a single crackhead as far as the eye can see.


if i go this year you will probably see me again and ill have more little cash as its a late notice again LOL


----------



## Jeter (Mar 28, 2011)

I just checked out the website today and was amazed that it is so close (easily driven in a day).  Unfortunately I have to work TH, F, SAT that weekend but I may head up on Sunday (early).

I have to ask though, what is the 'Lego Room'?


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 28, 2011)

Jeter said:


> I just checked out the website today and was amazed that it is so close (easily driven in a day).  Unfortunately I have to work TH, F, SAT that weekend but I may head up on Sunday (early).
> 
> I have to ask though, what is the 'Lego Room'?



a room full of buckets of legos for you to build shit with.

I built a battery powered space monorail last year. :3


----------



## Jeter (Mar 28, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> a room full of buckets of legos for you to build shit with.
> 
> I built a battery powered space monorail last year. :3


 
I could so have fun with that.....


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 29, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> a room full of buckets of legos for you to build shit with.
> 
> I built a battery powered space monorail last year. :3



Woah! Seriously? Fuck dealering, I'm gonna go build me some legos.



> if i go this year you will probably see me again and ill have more little cash as its a late notice again



Excellent! I....dunno if I'll have anything new yet since FE, lol, i'm saving all the big reveals for AC


----------



## the-pale-tailed-fox (Mar 29, 2011)

FireFeathers said:


> Woah! Seriously? Fuck dealering, I'm gonna go build me some legos.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent! I....dunno if I'll have anything new yet since FE, lol, i'm saving all the big reveals for AC


 nice well i wont be going this year now due to lack of passport people to help and so on so next year ill travel all over the US if i can even to AC califur etc.  

but again this is unlikely right now though.


also if you knew what amount of lego i had you would be all WTF how did you buy all of it yourself lol i had a huge freaking bin of over 5,000,000 pieces of lego!


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 29, 2011)

Them's a lotta lego. I had a massive bin of them myself at one point, and I regret giving them to the thrift store.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 29, 2011)

FireFeathers said:


> Woah! Seriously? Fuck dealering, I'm gonna go build me some legos.



What do you think I did all last con?


----------



## Saeto15 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm going.  It'll be my first convention of any kind.  Should I be worried? o.o


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes, there will be giant orgies and lots of raep. :v


----------



## Saeto15 (Mar 31, 2011)

:O  Honestly, from the crap I've heard about this fandom, that wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 31, 2011)

Well before I scare you away (and since you don't seem to know what :V means) all the orgies and rapes that may happen are usually contained in the hotel rooms (as opposed to the last anime con I went to where people were molesting each other IN THE STAIRWELLS!!!) and people are usually pretty friendly, although a small portion of them are socially awkward if not people you should try to avoid.


----------



## RailRide (Mar 31, 2011)

Obsidian Wolfess said:


> First time going to FCN, but I've been to other cons before (AC & FAU). Looking forward to it.
> 
> If I'm able to get a spot, I'll be doing commissions in Artists' Alley.


 
I'd eyeball FCN's Artist's Alley rules, then, they're considerably more restrictive than AC or FA:U's.

---PCJ


----------



## PsiArrowmint (Mar 31, 2011)

In all honestly I am a single furry and can't wait to meet some nice furry girls...honestly I am a very friendly and sociable person so socially awkward doesn't bother me :3, I live right by the hotel so I will be driving there and staying all 3 days but wont have a room, 

If you wanna chat just send me a message on Facebook http://www.facebook.com/#!/


----------



## Saeto15 (Apr 1, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Well before I scare you away (and since you don't seem to know what :V means) all the orgies and rapes that may happen are usually contained in the hotel rooms (as opposed to the last anime con I went to where people were molesting each other IN THE STAIRWELLS!!!) and people are usually pretty friendly, although a small portion of them are socially awkward if not people you should try to avoid.


 
Lol, I know you were joking.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 1, 2011)

PsiArrowmint said:


> In all honestly I am a single furry and can't wait to meet some nice furry girls...


heh....


----------



## PsiArrowmint (Apr 1, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> heh....



Is that a problem?


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 1, 2011)

Cons aren't exactly the place to be trolling for booty calls, or trying to hit on chicks. Didn't we go over this somewhere else?


----------



## PsiArrowmint (Apr 1, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Cons aren't exactly the place to be trolling for booty calls, or trying to hit on chicks. Didn't we go over this somewhere else?


 never said i was going for booty calls or to hit on anyone now did i?


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 2, 2011)

> In all honestly I am a *single* furry and can't wait to* meet* some nice furry *girls*...


Sounds like you're trying to get SOMETHING.


----------



## PsiArrowmint (Apr 3, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Sounds like you're trying to get SOMETHING.


 
May sound like it but I am not, How ever if I do meet a nice girl there good on me maybe we can get to know one another, no yiffing or anything like that sort, if someone wants to be very friendly to me, good I like friendly people, I would just find it more comfy if it were females


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 5, 2011)

I notice they have a panel called "Bunnies". Apparently for people who have rabbit fursonas, and not actually for rabbits themselves. So there will be no cute bunnies to cuddle and pet, unless by cute bunny you mean some femboi manslut who hasn't bathed for 5 days. I am disappoint.

Considering rabbits reputation for being horny I expect this panel to devolve into an orgy eventually, maybe in someone's room after. x.x


----------



## Glockypaws (Apr 7, 2011)

I will be there. Look for the asian guy with long hair and a guitar.

:>


----------



## PsiArrowmint (Apr 7, 2011)

I will be there, as well look for a guy with a paintball mask with spikes on it


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 7, 2011)

I will be there, look for the guy with the hockey mask and chainsaw.


----------



## Saeto15 (Apr 7, 2011)

I'll just be the short, fat, short-haired girl scowling in the corner (or the artist's alley).  Probably wearing a hoodie of some sort.


----------



## FireFeathers (Apr 8, 2011)

I'll be the lanky son-of-a-whore in the den. With a steampunk hat and red goggles.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 11, 2011)

I saw none of you. Except for Fire, but she was in the dealer's room with a booth and easy to spot.


----------



## Dr. Hal Light (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey, This was actually my first convention ever (and where I finally converted to being a furry, Squirrels unite!) anyways I saw a few of the people here as I was floating around, I was the guy wearing a blue NPC hat.  FYI if anyone was interested and wasnt able to hunt me down in the game room Saturday Evening for con photos I have started posting them on the main FA area and also have a full album on photobucket for them ( www.photobucket.com/dr-hal-light)  Anyways to everyone who was at FCN I want to say thank you from the bottom of my heart for making my first con a remarkable weekend and I'm looking forward to hitting more up and taking photos like a mad man.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 11, 2011)

Dr. Hal Light said:


> Hey, This was actually my first convention ever (and where I finally converted to being a furry, Squirrels unite!) anyways I saw a few of the people here as I was floating around, I was the guy wearing a blue NPC hat.  FYI if anyone was interested and wasnt able to hunt me down in the game room Saturday Evening for con photos I have started posting them on the main FA area and also have a full album on photobucket for them ( www.photobucket.com/dr-hal-light)  Anyways to everyone who was at FCN I want to say thank you from the bottom of my heart for making my first con a remarkable weekend and I'm looking forward to hitting more up and taking photos like a mad man.



I remember the hat.


----------



## Saeto15 (Apr 11, 2011)

I was at table 11 in the artist's alley every day.  Didn't get to see much.  Don't really remember anything besides DRAWING OMG and a kangaroo giving us candy.

Oh, and Ghost.  I wonder if Soap knows he's a furry.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 12, 2011)

I've noticed that at least 2-3 people I know said they had an OKAY time and were even disappointed about the con. Something about some major drama or some shit like that.

I have no flipping clue what happened. I enjoyed myself. I actually wished the con ran for a week.

I mean, I had this feeling there were less events/panels, as the schedule looked a little empty. Some panels were at the same time as others which was a bit annoying for me. Some were too early for me because I sleep in late. I came in late to the lego building contest and it didn't even seem to be going. And the dance kinda sucked but that's because none of those DJs know real music if it hit them in the head.

But it was pretty good. Hell, even last year I was only disappointed once, when they didn't do the interactive Tim Curry's Clue due to technical hiccups.

So what the hell happened that pissed everyone off?


----------



## PsiArrowmint (Apr 12, 2011)

I loved this con, I plan to go next year but have a fursuit, I was the one with the black kitty hat with the pink tips and rainbow straps, I had so much fun it was awesome meeting some cool people I made a lot of friends :3


----------



## the-pale-tailed-fox (Apr 28, 2011)

i hope to go next year as this year was kinda cruel to me travel wise!


----------

